# Learned the hard way,,,,,



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I was taking 3/4 grain of Nature Throid (about 50mcgs) and my recent labs came back with a TSH of .62. I was at 2.84 just six weeks ago. I couldn't get a hold of my doc for a couple of days and decided to be my "own" doctor. BIG MISTAKE. I was afraid of going hyper so I didn't take any thyroid meds for two days. Yikes. I felt like total CRAP by third day. Dizzy, anxious, just felt awful. My doctor finally called and said to back it down to 1/2 a grain so I am back on meds.
To any of you who thinks they want to stop taking their meds cold turkey? DON'T. I learned the hard way.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I was taking 3/4 grain of Nature Throid (about 50mcgs) and my recent labs came back with a TSH of .62. I was at 2.84 just six weeks ago. I couldn't get a hold of my doc for a couple of days and decided to be my "own" doctor. BIG MISTAKE. I was afraid of going hyper so I didn't take any thyroid meds for two days. Yikes. I felt like total CRAP by third day. Dizzy, anxious, just felt awful. My doctor finally called and said to back it down to 1/2 a grain so I am back on meds.
> To any of you who thinks they want to stop taking their meds cold turkey? DON'T. I learned the hard way.


And it is not prudent to base your status on TSH alone. When taking any form of T3 (and even just T4), one must get the FREE T3 test. Most of us like and feel best with the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

You may find yourself in a conundrum now. Did you feel bad when you did this, I am wondering?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> And it is not prudent to base your status on TSH alone. When taking any form of T3 (and even just T4), one must get the FREE T3 test. Most of us like and feel best with the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.
> 
> Dr. Mercola (FREES)
> http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
> ...


Yea I know. I have my labs done through Kaiser and I have a naturopath treat me. The Kaiser doc only ordered TSH and a total T3. The total T3 was 109 with a range of 80 - 170.
I am going to have to order my own Free's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Yea I know. I have my labs done through Kaiser and I have a naturopath treat me. The Kaiser doc only ordered TSH and a total T3. The total T3 was 109 with a range of 80 - 170.
> I am going to have to order my own Free's.


Yes and you could probably do that here............

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Kaiser is notorious for cutting corners. Sadly. The truth is, cutting corners usually ends up costing more money in the long run.

Hope you feel better and hang in there!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> Yes and you could probably do that here............
> 
> HealthCheckUSA
> http://www.healthcheckusa.com/
> ...


Thanks Andros. I am going to use these people to test my free's. They are reasonable. 
The weird thing is that I felt great with a TSH of .62. I am feeling better now that I am back on my meds (even at the lower dose) I will NEVER stop taking it again. I can't believe how crappy I felt after just two days. You gotta love Hashi's. It makes noooo sense at all. I am hypo, yet when I quit the meds I had hyper symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Thanks Andros. I am going to use these people to test my free's. They are reasonable.
> The weird thing is that I felt great with a TSH of .62. I am feeling better now that I am back on my meds (even at the lower dose) I will NEVER stop taking it again. I can't believe how crappy I felt after just two days. You gotta love Hashi's. It makes noooo sense at all. I am hypo, yet when I quit the meds I had hyper symptoms.


Sadly, symptoms can and do cross over. 
We each are so different.

You are welcome; just feel good. That's the bottom line here.


----------

